# افضل مشروعات التخرج فى العالم



## لندا محمد (20 فبراير 2007)

هذا الموقع به افضل مشروعات التخرج على مستوى العالم ..... يارب يعجبكم 
http://www.archiprix.org/index.php


----------



## عاشق المعمار (21 فبراير 2007)

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع


----------



## لندا محمد (21 فبراير 2007)

العفوووووووو.


----------



## سيد مرعي (22 فبراير 2007)

موقع ممتاز 
والجميل ان به مجموعة من مشروعات التخرج المصرية 
شكرا جزيلا عاشق المعمار


----------



## scarface6us (22 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وأن شاء الله المزيد والمزيد


----------



## seto (22 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا فعلا تستحقى الشكر


----------



## لندا محمد (22 فبراير 2007)

انا اللى بشكر مروركم ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛ واشكركم على الرد الطيب.


----------



## مهندس.سلطان (22 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر .......


----------



## لندا محمد (23 فبراير 2007)

العفو.................


----------



## هاوي العمارة (24 فبراير 2007)

*الله يجزاك الق خير على هذا الموقع الرائع .​*


----------



## راجع يتعمر لبنان (24 فبراير 2007)

*ما كان أحوجنا الى هذه المواقع أيام الدراسة*

شكرا للأخت الكريمة على الموقع المميز... من خلاله نستطيع متابعة مشاريع الطلاب والبقاء عل اطلاع على الأفكار الجديدة في العالم


----------



## archstoon (8 أغسطس 2007)

ممنووننك حبي على هذا الموقع


----------



## masa_arch2010 (9 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جدا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## alaa_1986 (9 أغسطس 2007)

thank u soooooooooooooo much 4 this gr8 site


----------



## لندا محمد (15 أغسطس 2007)

سيد مرعي قال:


> موقع ممتاز
> والجميل ان به مجموعة من مشروعات التخرج المصرية
> شكرا جزيلا عاشق المعمار



شكرا لك .



هاوي العمارة قال:


> *الله يجزاك الق خير على هذا الموقع الرائع .​*



واياكم شكرا لمرورك.



راجع يتعمر لبنان قال:


> شكرا للأخت الكريمة على الموقع المميز... من خلاله نستطيع متابعة مشاريع الطلاب والبقاء عل اطلاع على الأفكار الجديدة في العالم



شكرا لمرورك.



archstoon قال:


> ممنووننك حبي على هذا الموقع


شكرا لك .



masa_arch2010 قال:


> شكرا جدا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



العفوووووووووووووووووووووووو.



alaa_1986 قال:


> thank u soooooooooooooo much 4 this gr8 site



thanks dear alaa for your nice pass
with my regards


----------



## بحر_25 (15 أغسطس 2007)

ألف شكر على المجهود و ربنا يوقفكم جميعا


----------



## بحر_25 (15 أغسطس 2007)

ربنا يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## بطاطا (16 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
وفى انتظار المزيد من المواضيع المفيده


----------



## سن الطوب (1 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا فعلا تستحقى الشكر
بارك الله فيك وأن شاء الله المزيد والمزيد


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (1 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكر لك هذا المجهود الكبير وارجو ان يكون للعرب الدور الاكبر في العمارة العالمية باذن الله سبحانه وتعالى


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## معماريمن (1 سبتمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (4 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور أخي على هذاالموقع


----------



## الصبا (4 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## maya_arch (7 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على الموقع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق غراب (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## انجود الهندسة (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً على هالمواضيع الشيقة و الممتعة وأنا عن نفسي استفدت منها بشكل جيد جداً فشكر لكل من يعمل على هذه الموضوعات فله خالص شكري وامتناني ....
مع فائق احترامي


----------



## وائل ايراجون (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مشــــكوره على الموقع المفيــــــد
بجد فى مشاريع جميله اوى....


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا الك على الموقع الحلو


----------



## designer mido (29 سبتمبر 2008)

thnks kteeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## كاسح الموتير (29 سبتمبر 2008)

انا esha كاسح الموتير يا شباب مركز معتمد


----------



## كاسح الموتير (29 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## كاسح الموتير (29 سبتمبر 2008)

م/esha







صباح الخييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## كيرو عبده (29 سبتمبر 2008)

thanxx much but i cant install any project


----------



## حسن علوش (29 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية 
كل عام و انتم بالف خير


----------



## بالاديو (29 سبتمبر 2008)

thanx for sharing


----------



## kastelyano (29 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا على طرح مثل هذه المواضيع لعموم فائدتها
لدي طلب اتمنى ان القى رد لديكم
انني احتاج لمخطط لمشرع تخرج ولكن اريد ان يكون المخطط قوي ويحتاج دراسة انشائية معمقة ومعقدة 
هل ياترى اجد مثل هذه المخططات لديكم
شكرا للجميع


----------



## alaanabil (29 سبتمبر 2008)

موقع جميل جدا جدا
ومشاركة متميزة
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك على الموضوع...وننتظر المزيد


----------



## arooba (6 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير عالموضوع كتير استفدت منه لانه هلاء عندي مشروع تخرج ولازم اشوف مشاريع طلاب


----------



## abdalhadi alrhaima (7 ديسمبر 2012)

thank you very very much really its so wonderful:12:


----------



## emadfahmy59 (3 يناير 2013)

موقع ممتاز 
شكرا جزيلا عاشق المعمار


----------



## killuaq (28 يناير 2013)

رااااائع الموقع ,,, شكرا جزيلاااااا


----------



## arh-ing (2 فبراير 2013)

يسلمووووووووووووووا حبيبي على ها الموضوع....................................


----------



## arch-concept (3 فبراير 2013)

مشروعات رائعة
شكرا على الرابط​


----------

